# Hog Casing Shelf life



## spudsuds (Jun 22, 2016)

Do hog casings go bad? I have some that are a year old and not sure if they go bad. Also whats the best way to store them? These were just in a kitchen cabinet, should they be stored cold?

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jun 23, 2016)

Refrigerated in kosher salt...  I've had some for years that are good...


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 23, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Refrigerated in kosher salt...  I've had some for years that are good...


Ditto on what Dave said . :)


----------



## spudsuds (Jun 23, 2016)

So they dont need refrigerated until they are opened? Mine are not open but they have not been stored in the refrigerator. Do you think they are still good?

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jun 23, 2016)

I would put them in the refer now...   They are animal intestines...  meat, so to speak...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2016)

I keep mine in the fridge & have some that are 4 years old & just like the day I bought them.

Al


----------



## spudsuds (Jun 23, 2016)

Maybe I should throw them out then. I never had them in the fridge. Dont really want to get sick for $20.00 worth of casings.


----------



## spudsuds (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you. I am very green as you can tell.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 23, 2016)

SS, If they were never opened and they are vac sealed they should be fine. Is it a small home use pack?? There maybe a use by date on the pack ?? I don't believe the casing are refrigerated at the warehouse, I receive mine in the mail and put in the fridge out of habit even when unopened.They can throw off a bit of an odor when left out but it goes away when refrigerated.


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Its $20.Not worth the chance.As others have mentioned they will last years in the fridge as long as they are well packed in salt.Ive had plenty of lenths that were rinsed out that werent needed during stuffing.......repacked well with salt and reused years later.Good luck:)


----------



## spudsuds (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you. Im going to make a small batch of brats and see how they taste. Trying to get that smell out of them.


----------



## spudsuds (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you... Im going to use them if I can get the smell to go away. Rinsed them a couple times and put them in the fridge.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 25, 2016)

When you soak them, add  a tsp of vinegar to the water...


----------



## spudsuds (Jun 25, 2016)

I just added the vinegar as you suggested. Thank you


----------



## daveomak (Jun 25, 2016)

Below is a great thread from boykjo....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159729/how-to-handle-natural-casings


----------

